# problema con dhcp

## luich1991

Salve a tutti ragazzi, ho finito di installare gentoo ieri sul mio hp6735s, durante l'installazione la rete ha funzionato benissimo con dhcp (il router che uso è quello di Alice bianco Wifi). Appena finita l'installazione, seguendo l'handbook volevo configurare portage e emergere gnome, ma qualunque programma faccio emergere mi da problemi: non posso postarvi le righe però in questo stesso forum ho trovato un altra persona che ha avuto lo stesso identico problema - ecco il link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799767-start-0.html - ho provato a seguire tutto quello che gli hanno consigliato ma il pc mi risponde alla stessa sua maniera, poi mi sono accorto anche io che dhcpcd non è installato, ma se provo ad emergerlo mi da tutto ok fino alla riga dhpc client e si blocca perchè dice che dhcp client non è installato. 

Seguendo il link che ho postato prima, volevo provare ad effettuare il chroot da live cd ma nel momento in cui vado a montare il filesystem proc e dev mi dice impossibile perche non trova la directory /mnt/gentoo/proc e lo stesso per dev ....   :Sad: 

Inoltre non mi è chiaro neanche il procedimento da seguire una volta entrato in chroot: basterà un emerge dhcpcd ? Cmq un problema alla volta   :Laughing: 

Grazie a tutti

----------

## pierino_89

Dunque, se non sei in rete non puoi scaricare il pacchetto, e se non lo scarichi giustamente non puoi installarlo. Dovresti impostare la connessione a mano provvisoriamente per poter installare il client dhcp non da chroot.

Se invece vuoi installarlo da chroot, prima di tutto assicurati di:

- aver creato il mount point /mnt/gentoo e di averci montato la partizione dentro;

- avere dei dns sensati in resolv.conf nel chroot

Per emergere dhcpcd, credo che il mount di dev e proc sia trascurabile. O almeno, quello di /dev di sicuro.

----------

## luich1991

il mount point /mnt/gentoo non lo trova, ma quello non lo si crea mentre si fa l'installazione del sistema? in ogni caso proverò ad installare la rete manualmente, ti ringrazio.

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, ma se sei su live ovviamente lo devi ricreare.

----------

## luich1991

allora, ho settato la rete a mano seguendo l'handbook ed ora il led della porta ethernet del pc si illumina e lampeggia nel momento in cui do  un qualsiasi comando con emerge. Ma mi da poi questo problema (esempio per dhcpcd):

* Fetch failed for 'net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13' , log file : 

*  'var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log' 

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13, log file: 

>>> '/var/tme/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log' 

*  Messager for package net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13: 

* Fetch failed for '/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13', Log file: 

* '/var/tme/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13/temp/build.log'

e prima di questo dice che è impossibile scaricare dai mirror perchè il server non è conosciuto, così mi è venuto in mente che può essere che i mirror da me inseriti non vadano bene, mi sapete consigliare dove cambiare le impostazioni per i mirror e quali mirror inserire?

----------

## pierino_89

e i dns li hai settati?

----------

## luich1991

ho provato a cercare un pò su google, ma non ho trovato nulla riguardo ai dns che mi potesse servire... così mi sono rifatto alla guida di gentoo e ho letto un pò il documento /etc/conf.d/net.example : 

 # To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

queste sono le righe di commento che dovrei settare in /etc/conf.d/net ma cosa devo mettere al posto di "your.domain", "this.domain that.domain"???

dns_option a che serve? e il resto lo copio e incollo? 

p.s. mi scuso per l'ignoranza   :Embarassed:  ma quando si lascia fare tutto a ubuntu si rischia di non capire molto   :Sad: 

----------

## pierino_89

i dns stanno in /etc/resolv.conf, anche su ubuntu   :Very Happy: 

Comunque io dicevo solo di infilarglielo con ifconfig e route, senza perdere tempo con gli script di gentoo.

----------

## luich1991

ma ifconfig e route li ho settati... o ho ho capito male? Praticamente in /etc/conf.d/net ora ho:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dovrei configurare altro?

riguardo a Ubuntu intendevo dire che siccome rileva tutto in automatico non mi era mai saltato in mente di farmi un giro in /etc   :Shocked: 

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, ti manca settare i dns in /etc/resolv.conf   :Very Happy: 

Nel caso continui a non andare, posta l'output di ifconfig, route -n e il file succitato.

----------

## luich1991

i DNS erano già configurati cmq ora ti posto ifconfig, route -n e /etc/resolve.conf

#ifconfig 

eth0         Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr  00 : 24 : 81 : 61 : 0b : 1e

               inet addr: 192.168.0.2  Bcast: 192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

               inet6 addr: fe80 : :224:81ff:fe61:b1e/64 Scope:Link

               UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST   MTU:1500   Metric:1

               RX packets:1030 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

               TX packets:136   errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

               RX bytes:65034 (63.5 KiB)   TX bytes:5928 (5.7 KiB)

               interrupt:16

lo            Link Encap: Local Loopback

              inet addr:127.0.0.1   Mask:255.0.0.0

              inet6 addr:  ::1/128 Scope:Host

              UP LOOPBACK RUNNING   MTU:16436  Metric:1

              RX packets:103 (uguale a eth0)

              TX packetz:103 (uguale a eth0)

              RX bytes:10487 ..... TX bytes:10487.....

#route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination                 Gateway                Genmask                Flags      Metric     Ref     Use     Iface

192.168.0.0                0.0.0.0                   255.255.255.0         U           0            0        0        eth0

127.0.0.0                   0.0.0.0                   255.0.0.0                 U           0            0       0         lo

0.0.0.0                       192.168.0.1            0.0.0.0                    UG        0            0        0        eth0

#nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

domain homenet.telecomitalia.it

search  homenet.telecomitalia.it

nameserver 192.168.1.1

OT che sfacchinata   :Razz: 

comunque ho provato a cambiare il mirror per rsync e se invio emerge --sync mi dice not known come prima e poi exhaust time downloading ecc...

ho provato a cambiare anche i mirror di GENTOO_MIRRORS e dando l'invio a emerge dhcpcd mi da lo stesso uotput del link che vi ho messo qualche post fa. 

AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pierino_89

prima di tutto prova con 

```
ping google.it
```

che secondo me non ti va proprio internet.

----------

## luich1991

e mi sa che hai ragione, mi sa anche che non ho fatto un granchè di figura, potevo provarci pure io a pingare   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

cmq 

```
# ping www.google.it

ping: unknown host www.google.it
```

e ora?   :Shocked: 

----------

## pierino_89

Bene. Ora prova a pingare 74.125.232.113

----------

## luich1991

```
#ping 74.125.232.113

PING 74.125.232.113 56(84) bytes

from 192.168.0.2  icmp_seq2 destination host unrecheable.....

from 192.168.0.2  icmp_seq4 .....

from........

from.... ecc 
```

do lo stop con ctrl+c e mi da qusto output:

23 packets trasmitted, 0 received, +15 errors, 100% packets loss , time... e basta[/code]

----------

## pierino_89

Bene, ripartiamo daccapo. Riporta il file di net al suo stato iniziale, e poi riavvia.

Assicurati che l'ethernet abbia la lucina accesa, poi in sequenza lancia:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.40 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

In questo modo attivi l'interfaccia e le dai l'ip 192.168.0.40 che suppongo sia libero, poi imposti come gateway 192.168.0.1 che suppongo sia il tuo router, ed infine imposti il dns di google che in genere è più responsivo di quello telecom passato attraverso il router.

Dopodiché se continui a non navigare, suppongo tu abbia il modem di alice che incapsula tutto su pppoe, oppure quello per cui bisognava infilare un po' workaround su sysctl.conf per farlo macinare.[/code]

----------

## luich1991

dunque ho fatto come hai detto: la lucina non era accesa, si è accesa dopo che ho lanciato il primo comando... dopo aver lanciato anche gli altri due ho pingato www.google.it ma ancora unknown host... cosa posso fare? Se ti può aiutare ho il router wireless di alice bianco.

----------

## pierino_89

non saprei dirti... a sto punto forse ti conviene ritentare l'installazione del client dhcp da chroot...

----------

## luich1991

ok, ma come creo il mount point di gentoo?

----------

## pierino_89

sudo mkdir /mnt/gentoo ad occhio e croce...

----------

## Onip

a occhio direi che hai un modem/router alice, giusto? Allora fai attenzione che il mio sta nella sottorete 192.168.1.xxx, mentre tu stai configurando come se fosse 192.168.0.xxx . Io proverei a cambiare lo zero in uno e a vedere se funziona.

----------

